# So sad for our beautiful Breed



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Surly this cant be true 
all these poor dumped Chi's.
And the shelter over flowing 
with them, its very hard to
even find 1 chi in our shelters

Too Many Chihuahuas for California Shelters » Tigertail Foods -


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Isn't it sad?? I'm on the East Coast of the US & we very very rarely have Chi's in our shelters as well. (I've actually never seen one because if/when they're brought in they're adopted almost immediately) Last year they brought over TONS of Chi's from the West Coast to our shelters & there was literally a waiting list for them. It also didn't make people very happy hear to have them bring them over. But I think it's great because the demand for Chi's is so much greater.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

That is so sad, they have become a victim of their own popularity.  I wish I could just go over there and rescue 20 of them

I have never seen one in a shelter here either, there is such demand for them people can sell on an adult chi for a few hundred pounds so I don't think people just abandon them, if the big shelters are handed a breed like that they send them to small breed soecific rescues. If a chi ever came in to rescue in manchester, it would definately wouldnt have been there for more than a few hours before I adopted it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I asked in a rescue shelter when my daughter got her cat if they ever have chis in,maybe 1 a year mostly when the owner dies and they're snapped up the very day they're put up for adoption,that is so sad


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I clicked on one of the links to see all the chi's profiles who are up for adoption, now my heart is breaking


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

I've seen more chi's than normal in our shelters (my good friend is a rescue worker). Typically, they are 3 years + and people want puppies. I always remind my friend that a well cared-for chi will live a long time. A lot of people think chi's can't be around children, which limits the pool of adoptive families. My kids love Jax and they know they can't grab him and pick him up, and I WATCH THEM with the dogs. Nothing is more sad to me than a pudgy, scared little chi in a shelter cage.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chi's are very popular here. We have them in the shelter ALL THE TIME. At the humane society shelter, there's always at least 4 or 5. Then we have independent shelters, and there's a ton of them there too. 

Check out this rescue in our city, they have several. I LOVE JC (about halfway down the page). She is such a darling. She's been in the rescue for several months. Petey is really cute too. So sad.

Available Pets


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Chi's are very popular here. We have them in the shelter ALL THE TIME. At the humane society shelter, there's always at least 4 or 5. Then we have independent shelters, and there's a ton of them there too.
> 
> Check out this rescue in our city, they have several. I LOVE JC (about halfway down the page). She is such a darling. She's been in the rescue for several months. Petey is really cute too. So sad.
> 
> Available Pets


Very sad.  I see chi's in rescue here fairly regularly as well. The rescue where I got Pip and Roo generally have a few. They will take chi's from all over the states, they take a lot that are about to be put down. The good thing about them being in rescue compared to the humane society is they don't put them down.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe nobody has snapped up this little cutie. She's been in the rescue since before Thanksgiving. I'd like to get her in a home with a good diet and some supplements and clear up that dandruff. Then she'd be perfect.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wow, she's a real beauty! She could be Brody's sister!  Where is she located, Tracy? I think she may be meant to be yours. haha.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It is so sad, we have a TON here too, one rescue gets them from California all the time. It's so sad :-(


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

If I win the lottery, Im off to the US to set up my own chihuahua rescue. What is the Humane society? Why did they want to put so many of these dogs down?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Um Tracy you should get her!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We never have any Chis in our shelters either.

Though, we did go on vacation to SC and at the Petco there were like 100 Chis trying to find a new home. 

Tracy- you should get the little girl! I'm sure Brody wouldn't mind a friend to play ball with! :coolwink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Believe me I've been tempted. I think she's so cute and she's very petite. We just REALLY like having one dog and being able to take Brody everywhere. We had two dogs for 12+ years and now we feel like we are spoiled just having one. There's not a big difference between adding one after you have 2. Getting a 3rd or a 4th is really no biggy. But there is a BIG difference going from 1 to 2. One is so easy on the wallet as far as vet bills, food, etc. We just aren't ready to get another, we are selfish and don't want to share him.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Noooooo there's now difference trust me  I carry both in one arm  and you got that meat 

You know you want too!! They would looks so so cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Noooooo there's now difference trust me  I carry both in one arm  and you got that meat
> 
> You know you want too!! They would looks so so cute!


Sarah, you are as bad as Kristi!!!! I swear!!!!! 

Oh and Paula, she's right here in my city. :coolwink:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Me???? What you trying to say I'm just saying I think you should haha I'll send treats   they look like twinnies! Hubbub wouldn't mind put one in your pocket!! Tell brody if he gets a sister I'll find him some special balls!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Me???? What you trying to say I'm just saying I think you should haha I'll send treats   they look like twinnies! Hubbub wouldn't mind put one in your pocket!! Tell brody if he gets a sister I'll find him some special balls!!


You are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Sarah!! So bad!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

From one to two is nothing! You wouldn't be losing some of Brody but instead gaining the love of the new pup in addition to Brody's! Love everywhere!

Going from 3 to 4 was h*ll, for what it's worth.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> You are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Sarah!! So bad!!


Aha

Brody is on my side!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She's beautiful! Hey Tracy, Brody and her would look adorable together!  lol I know it's temping! Bless her I hope she finds a good home.


We have a lot of Chis here. Missouri has a Chi rescue place just for them.  It's so sad when you think about how spoiled your babies are and then think of the life those Chis have had. Not just Chis though, all breeds. It's so unfair to them.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Brad and I have been talking about this for about a year now... I know I want another chi or 2 So I have decided that Myself and My BFF and Lola are driving down to Cali In the Fall and adopting from there ... Its to sad I want to help so Bad. and I know that this will help by giving them a Good home.. BUt I know its going to be an Awesome Roadtrip!! maybe I'll see some of you awesome Chi ppl along the way!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with Sarah, Tracy! They are twins!! It's meant to beeeeee!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I really think She should be yours Tracy!!  come on you know you wanna tee hee


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We have them through our shelters pretty regularly too. The humane society in my city doesnt always have them, but a quick search on petfinder turns up 100 or so within as many miles of me. 
Thanks a lot Tracy!!!!!!! As if I needed more temptation, she is ADORABLE  They wouldnt adopt to us anyway though Im sure as Leo is unaltered....
Paula- I was just curious if you got any back story on Pip & Roo when you adopted them? I think I saw you mention in another post that they came from the same home, but wasnt sure if you knew that because the previous owner gave a thorough history, or just because of their bond. It just seems so strange to me that someone would give up or dump such cute little guys when they clearly do so well in your home and bring so much joy.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

There are always hundreds of chis in the shelters here in Kern County in California. That's where I got Gonzo, Xeno, Lexxi, Twiggy and Smoke. They are not to standard at all, but they are still the most loving wonderful dogs. I have only seen two chi to standard in all the hundreds here. I look on the website and it just breaks my heart. They just got in about 6 long haired chis all 6 years old, probably from the same house. But I am full up, I really can't take anymore and it saddens me. 

Just recently, they came and took 97 dogs to shelters up north, where they don't have chis, most of them were chis. Within a few days, they were full up with chis again.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This little beauty is in there now, I am so tempted to go get her.

Adoptable Animals

She's on the last page under dogs and small.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Paula- I was just curious if you got any back story on Pip & Roo when you adopted them? I think I saw you mention in another post that they came from the same home, but wasnt sure if you knew that because the previous owner gave a thorough history, or just because of their bond. It just seems so strange to me that someone would give up or dump such cute little guys when they clearly do so well in your home and bring so much joy.


I did get a back story at the rescue, yes. Rather then post a long drawn out story here, I'll pm you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

foggy said:


> I did get a back story at the rescue, yes. Rather then post a long drawn out story here, I'll pm you.


I would love to hear there back stories too... Quark has one too and the Chi i used to Foster Ugh that was a horrid mess.. But he is in a good home now..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

NC shelters and rescues are full of Chi's as well as Chi specific rescues. It is very sad :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> I can't believe nobody has snapped up this little cutie. She's been in the rescue since before Thanksgiving. I'd like to get her in a home with a good diet and some supplements and clear up that dandruff. Then she'd be perfect.



Oh wow! She is a stunner! You should save the poor dear! ;-)


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Sarah, you are as bad as Kristi!!!! I swear!!!!!
> 
> Oh and Paula, she's right here in my city. :coolwink:


I never thought in a million years I could have 2, but I am getting my 2nd in a few weeks. 
She is in YOUR city look at her, its a sign


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Sad indeed...


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

The shelters are full of Chis and Chi mixes here, and there are several small animal rescues that always have them, too. Both my babies are rescues, and I don't allow myself to go on Petfinder anymore, at least not until we have more space.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

thats so horrible. chihuhuas are not trash!!! i cannot believe how cruel some poeple are!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Rose of Love said:


> thats so horrible. chihuhuas are not trash!!! i cannot believe how cruel some poeple are!!


yes but unfortunately this is the world we live in


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

One of the issues from what my vet told me is that in Cali there are so many Hispanics, and I guess there is a bond for some since they think they come from Mexico. I can tell u that many students in My kids schools all own at least one. And I know of some that are back yard breeders as well. Unfortunately people don't know the care involved with these little dogs and think nothing of breeding them for quick cash. We have chi's for sale in our newspaper all of the time. Just last week in our mall some guy was trying to sell a couple of chi pups. I have many neighbors that also own one or two as well. They are very popular her in Cali. When I'm out driving in my car, I see at least 3 or 4 being walked daily


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are being sold in our Flea Markets, outside of Walmart (until they get caught) and we have a Classified paper here and in the surrounding that stay FULL of Chihuahuas for sale. I have never looked in that paper and not seen at least 10 or 12 ads and that is the average there can be many more :-( None of these are reputable breeders are selling for cash and the one's at the Flea markets look sick and lethargic :-(


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg...don't even go there with the flea markets. It so depressing seeing the poor pups being sold for nothing. Unfortunately dog fighting is huge in our area as well and all I can think of is people buying these pups for bait!!! Just sickens me. Plus like you mentioned their health is just poor.



Yoshismom said:


> They are being sold in our Flea Markets, outside of Walmart (until they get caught) and we have a Classified paper here and in the surrounding that stay FULL of Chihuahuas for sale. I have never looked in that paper and not seen at least 10 or 12 ads and that is the average there can be many more :-( None of these are reputable breeders are selling for cash and the one's at the Flea markets look sick and lethargic :-(


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I hardly ever see chi's anywhere near me. Not at the beach or park, not even at the annual RSPCA dog walk. Other then my cousin I dont know anyone who has one, non of my friends or family own a chi. When my family and I went out for new years eve, we went to newcastle to watch the fireworks. We took Honey of course! Anyway I took my children to the toilet and Honey came for the walk, when I finally made it back to where we were sitting, hubby said what took you so long, was the line up big? Nope it took us half an hour instead of 5 mins because everyone was fascinated with Honey. Children and adults were wanting to pat her and ask about her. Far out I was glad to get out of there! Most of the children thought she was a little puppy, I had to explain that she want and this is as big as she would get!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> They are being sold in our Flea Markets, outside of Walmart (until they get caught) and we have a Classified paper here and in the surrounding that stay FULL of Chihuahuas for sale. I have never looked in that paper and not seen at least 10 or 12 ads and that is the average there can be many more :-( None of these are reputable breeders are selling for cash and the one's at the Flea markets look sick and lethargic :-(


thats so so sad


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh goodness dont even get me started on bait dogs.... Thankfully most around here will not put much money into purchasing dogs however they are predators on classifieds, etc... waiting for that free dog/cat/animal :-( Or even worse they steal them :-( I am constantly sending messages on Craigslist to people warning them about these predators :-(


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I remember when we went to Florida 2 years ago They had sick looking puppies at the flea market I had to ask my mom if we could leave. I couldn't handle it


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It's awful!
I have never seen any here.

Oh and Tracy, sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but that wee girl is so sweet and would look so so cute with Brody! lol
She would end up looking amazing in your care with the same shiney coat Brody has, plus he would have a pal to play ball with and other games. hehe!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just want to adopt all of them!!! Boo hoo hoo!


----------

